# Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher



## Gohannes (14. April 2009)

Ich bin seit Sonntag überglücklicher pächter eines verdammt arsch geilen Forellenweiher´s :vik:

Alles soweit perfekt, bis auf dass mein Vorgänger vermutlich (aber warscheinlich) probleme mit Schwarzanglern gehabt hat. Der Weiher ist ca. 65m auf 28m groß. Tiefste Stelle gute 2m. 

Hab mich schon ein wenig im Forum schlau gemacht wie man sich vor schwarzangler schützen. Da fielen die Vorschläge mit Drahtkörben die man im Wasser versenken soll damit das angeln erheblich erschwert wird. An sich eine gute Idee. Aber ich habe auch vor regelmäßig dort zu angeln. Lass die meisten forellen halt wieder schwimmen.

Warnschilder können noch aufgestellt werden, aber da weiß ich net ob das einen negativen effekt hat und in manchen leuten interesse weckt. 

Der Weiher liegt neben einem abgelegenen Dorf aber er is direkt an einem Weinberg und es kommen regelmäßig wanderer am wochenende vorbei. 

Ob man gleich Kameras installieren muss weiß ich auch nicht.|kopfkrat Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Habt ihr auch änliche Probleme?`

Freue mich auf hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## Ulli3D (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Selbstschussanlagen, MG-Nester, Flak, Tretminen ....|rolleyes

Nee, Quatsch. Geht wirklich nur durch beobachtren aus der Entfernung und ggf. die Jungs mit den Werdertaxis (grün-weiß) in einigen Gegenden heißen die ja jetzt Schalke Taxis, rufen. Alles andere ist nur gefährlich, bringt unnötigen Verdruss, da lieber Nägel mit Köpfen machen, denn DU bist der Bestohlene!|gr:


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll sich jemand aus dem Dorf zu suchen,welcher sich in deiner Abwesenheit um den Teich kümmert.
Ideal ist wohl ein Rentner mit viel Tagesfreizeit.Manche sind auch froh,wenn es nach
ihrem Berufsleben noch eine sinnvolle Aufgabe gibt.
Du könntest dazu eine Anzeige im örtlichen Gemeindeblättchen schalten,oder einfach mal
in die Dorfkneipe gehen.
Eventuell kannst du ihn in Naturalien(geräucherte Forellen) entlohnen.

Taxidermist


----------



## frogile (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Ein Zaun aussen rum wird wohl zu teuer sein oder?

Oder such dir andere Angler im Dorf die als entlohnung da auch angeln dürfen und halt 1 Forelle pro Woche raus holen dürfen oder sowas.

Also ich würde das freiwillig machen, wenn ich dafür an nem Forellensee angeln dürfte (würd halt die Fische wieder rein schmeissen)


----------



## dodo12 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Gibt es denn Häuser oder ähnliche Sachen in der Nähe?
Bei denen könntest du anklingeln, und denen dann sagen, dass sie bitte mal ein Auge auf den Teich halten.
SIe könnten ja praktisch wenn sie Schwarzangler sehen, sofort die Grünen (Blau-Weißen(o. Schalke-Autos)) anrufen. 
Das ganze bringt allerdings nichts, wenn keine Häuser oder ähnliches in der Nähe stehen! 
MfG und Petri euer dodo12 (ausgestorbener Urvogel)


----------



## Bluefire (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Das Beste wäre meiner Ansicht nach auch, sich vielleicht wirklich jemand Nettes suchen, der da regelmäßig mal vorbeischaut.

Ein Freund von mir hat auch so einen Weiher und der hat zum Glück einen netten Anwohner gefunden (ca. 300-400m entfernt),
der da des Öfteren nach dem Rechten schaut.

Als "Entlohnung" bekommt er dann mal wieder einen schönen Fisch aus dem Weiher, was ihn am meisten freut.

Alles andere hat wirklich wenig Sinn.
Schilder halten die Leute von gar nichts ab und selbst wenn man etwas einzäunt ist es erstaunlich, wie bereit die Leute sind auch diese "Hürde" zu nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Zuerstmal Glückwunsch zu dem Wässerchen!

Tja, das mit dem Schutz des Eigentumes ist so eine Sache... am besten für teueres Geld einzäunen (und nach jedem schönen Wochenende den Zaun wieder flicken).

Schilder wg. "Angeln verboten" sind einerseits hilfreich (auch wg. späterer Argumentation bei Anzeige oder Rechtsstreit), anderseits ist es, wie Du schon beschrieben hast, auch eine gewisse Werbung.

Würde ggf. Schilder schreiben "Betreten der Anlage verboten, Verstösse werden grundsätzlich zur Anzeige gebracht". Aber kannst alle 50cm ein Schild hinstellen, der erste, den Du erwischst wird eh sagen "öhhh. habbich nich gesehen, genau an der Stelle, wo ich reingegangen bin war der Zaun schon runtergetreten und da war kein Schild. Ausserdem hab ich die Erlaubnis vom Vorbesitzer".

Alles in allem denk ich mal, hast Du im schlimmsten Fall noch viel Arbeit vor Dir... sorry.


P.S.: schick mir mal die Koordinaten |supergri


----------



## noworkteam (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Nagelbretter....

ne lieber nicht wegen den Kindern

Ich würde die brutale Videoüberwachung mit Infrarotausleuchtung einsetzen..


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> *Selbstschussanlagen*, MG-Nester, Flak, Tretminen ....|rolleyes
> 
> Nee, Quatsch.



Nee nix da Quatsch!!!
Also mit den MG-Nestern, den Tretminen und nem Flakgeschütz hast du wohl ein bisschen übertrieben. Wir sind hier in Deutschland (denke ich) und nicht in Amerika. Da geht sowas.

Aber das mit den Selbstschussanlagen ist gar nicht mal so abwegig. Es gibt sogenannte Alarmapparate die sozusagen Selbstschussanlagen sind. Natürlich nicht mit scharfer Munition. Diese Dinger benutzen Platzpatronen. Das sind, wer es nicht weis, Knallpatronen ohne Geschosse, die einfach "nur"  knallen! Diese Dinger sind für solche einsamen, alleinstehenden Anlagen genau das richtige. Billig in der Anschaffung und erfüllen ihren Zweck. An die Schnur, kommt man ja als Angler sehr einfach. Dazu eignet sich sehr gut eine Angleschnur. Sehr dünn, fast nicht sichbar, wenn man es nicht erwartet, und reisfest...was will man mehr

http://www.frankonia.de/shop/Alarmapparat/_/bid/312775/tf/square/productdetail.html

Eine Kamera ist halt sehr teuer, wenn sie gute Bilder schießen soll, die man auch gegen die "Täter" verwenden könnte.

Aber ich würde trotzdem so ein Schild: "Privatgewässer - angeln verboten und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt" oder sowas aufhängen. Das schreckt enorm ab und erziehlt meiner Meinung nach gar nicht den gegenteiligen Effeckt. Wenn das Schild da ist, und die trotzdem angeln und es bemerkt jemand, der die Polizei ruft, dann bekommen die "Täter" ein echtes Problem.

Falls es in deinem Buget ist, kannst du das Areal auch einzeunen.
Wenn die dann über den Zaun klettern, und angeln mit der Missachtung des Schildes, der Schilder, dann "bekommen die so richtig den Rost ab".


----------



## Gohannes (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Nagelbretter auf keinen Fall , wie gesagt wegen den Kinder. Die Kinder vom Dorf fahrn mitm Flos im Sommer wenns halt warm ist auf dem Weiher herum, und baden auch drinn. Einer vom Dorf schaut sich schon regelmäßig seit Jahren an dem Weiher herum. Aber er geht davon aus das die Schwarzangler nachts zuschlagen. Und da brauch ich keinen auffordern nachts auf streife zu gehen. Der Weiher ist von mir aus auch nur 3km entfernt.
Wir sind zu dritt die den Weiher pachten und untern tag kommt min. 1-2 mal jemand zum weiher. Nacht werden wir uns warscheinlich dann mal abwechseld auf die Jagd machen. 
Und dann mach ich die Platt, werd dann gewisse Mittel mitnehmen. (nicht wörtlich nehmen).


----------



## Gohannes (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

PS: nochmals danke für die schnelle Antworten 

Und das mit dem Zaun kommt nicht in Fragen, einerseites will ich mir die Arbeit nicht machen weil er doch recht groß ist. zweitens ist das nicht unbedingt ein Hindernis für Schwarzangler, drittens ist es uns zu teuer, viertens wegen den Kindern die am Weiher baden und flos fahren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Gohannes schrieb:


> Die Kinder vom Dorf fahrn mitm Flos im Sommer wenns halt warm ist auf dem Weiher herum, und baden auch drinn.


 
Offtopic an:
Hier Vorsicht! Wenn da was passiert, bist Du ggf. haftbar zu machen. Ich schreibe bewusst gegebenenfalls, weil ich nicht weiß, wie die Haftung bei Pächter und Eigentümer liegt. Solltest Dich da vielleicht mal zu schlau machen.
Offtopic aus


----------



## Der_rheinangler (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll sich jemand aus dem Dorf zu suchen,welcher sich in deiner Abwesenheit um den Teich kümmert.
> Ideal ist wohl ein Rentner mit viel Tagesfreizeit.Manche sind auch froh,wenn es nach
> ihrem Berufsleben noch eine sinnvolle Aufgabe gibt.
> Du könntest dazu eine Anzeige im örtlichen Gemeindeblättchen schalten,oder einfach mal
> ...


 

das denke ich auch. Wenn du am weiher bist, und sagst, dass oft spaziergänger vorbeikommen, wirst du da sicher auch mal von denen angesprochen. Dann kannst du einfach dein Problem schildern und fragen, ob sie mal ein Auge drauf werfen können wenn sie vorbeischauen. Eventuell ncoh deine Tel Nummer hinterlassen.
Was denZaujn angeht: Man darf nicht überall einen Zaun aufstellen. Auch wenn einem ein Gründstück gehört heisst das nicht, dass da keiner drauf darf usw.
Das müsste mal in erfahrung gebracht werden. Ich weiss z.b. das man sich in bestimmten Wäldern ein Stück Wald kaufen kann. Das darf man aber auch nciht einzäunen und es darf jeder drauf rumlaufen.  Ich glaube das ist generell so, dass alles was micht eingefriedet ist, aso keinen Zaun hat, von jedem betzreten werden kann. Solange er natürlich nichts kaputt macht. Aber das weiss ich nciht 100%
Gruß


----------



## Khaane (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Mehrere Schilder aufstellen, mit dem kleinen Hinweis das Schwarzangler strafrechtlich verfolgt werden etc.

Das sollte auch den dümmsten Schwarzangler abhalten, spätestens nach 1-2 erwischten Schwarzanglern sollte sich das Thema gegessen haben


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Khaane schrieb:


> Mehrere Schilder aufstellen, mit dem kleinen Hinweis das Schwarzangler strafrechtlich verfolgt werden etc.



Und zusätzlich noch das anbringen, was ich oben in meinem Post als Link beigefügt habe. Dann bist du "gesichert"!!#6


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Also - außer Kameras mit Bewegungsmelder fällt mir nicht viel sinnvolles ein.

Da allerdings die Bilder der Kameras in den seltensten Fällen zur sicheren Identifizierung der Täter führen können, bietet es sich an, zu versuchen an den pot. Parkplätzen zu überwachen, die dort genutzt werden!!!

Denn anhand eines Nummernschildes ist zumindest der Halter der zum Abtransport der "Beute" verwendeten Fahrzeuge immer möglich - gut wäre es, wenn von den Kameras dann auch kein Alarm oder Flutlich usw. ausgeht, da sich die Täter nur dann unbeobachtet fühlen und nicht gleich auch noch die Kameras mitnehmen!!!

Teuer aber gut ist eine Anlage, deren Übertragung man zu Hause auf Festplatte aufzeichnet und in die man sich auch von zu Hause aus "live" per Internet einschalten kann!

Klar ist das (auch finanziell ) ein großer Aufwand, aber wenn Du die Vögel haben willst, dann ist das schon ein guter und legaler Weg!

Ansonsten mal auf der örtl. Polizeistation Dein Anliegen vortragen - evtl. können die Dich mit in die Streifenfahrten aufnehmen (da die Jungs aber böse ausgebremst wurden in Sachen "km-Limits" für präventive Streifen, darf man da nicht zuviel erwarten!). 

Ernie


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal auf der örtl. Polizeistation Dein Anliegen vortragen



Das ist ne gute Idee. Wenn dann der Polizeiobermeister in dem Ort noch ein Angler ist, oder sogar Vorstand in einem Angelverein, dann hast du jeden Tag die Herren in Grün ähh Blau vorbeifahren und am Wochenende kommen die alle zum Angeln an deinen See. Einen besseren Schutz gegen "Langfinger" ähh "Langruten" kann man sich doch nicht vorstellen...|rolleyes


----------



## MeyerChri (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

hey,

Versuch doch mal schilder aufzustellen, auf denen steht, dass der komplette Weiher videoüberwacht ist.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> Versuch doch mal schilder aufzustellen, auf denen steht, dass der komplette Weiher videoüberwacht ist.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Und zusätzlich noch ein bis zwei Kameraatrappen...:vik:


----------



## atze83 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Stell schilder auf mit diesem text:


DER BESITZER WARNT BADEGÄSTE/BESUCHER VOR _Hyla arborea_!
BITTE DIREKTEN WASSERKONTAKT MEIDEN UND BEI KONTAKT SOFORT HAUT SÄUBERN UND EINEN ARZT AUFSUCHEN!


...oder etwas in die richtung....muss ja keiner wissen, das _Hyla arborea_ eigentlich nur laubfösche sind, die bei dir rumspringen...habs mal in ner zeitschrift gelesen, ein Franzose hat das an seinem weiher gemacht und über nacht kam keiner mehr zum schwarzangeln/baden/usw...:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

|good:|muahah:


----------



## Gohannes (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Die Spaziergänger sind von weit her und sind fast immer verschiedene von daher lont sich das net.
War heut wieder ein wenig dort und sauber gemacht. Hab dann mal ne schnur gelegt um festzustellen ob er kommt und am welchen Tag, aber das mit dem Schuss apparat ist echt net verkehrt.
Der muss auf jedenfall damit rechnen das Leute in dem 100m entfernte Haus das mitkriegen, und sich aus dem Staub machen. Bevor er den Schussapparat noch klaut oder so...


----------



## Gohannes (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Lustig lustig mit dem "_Hyla arborea"._Nur was sollen da die Eltern denken die mit ihren Kindern dort sind 
Aber ist bestimmt gut die Idee, werd da mal meine Kollegen drauf ansprechen.
Ich hoff ich kriegst auch ohne Kamera hin. Aber notfalls muss das warscheinlich auch sein. Schau etz mal was ich mit den Schilder machen lässt.


----------



## Gohannes (14. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Noch was.....

Was sollen die Spaziergänger denken wenn ich drinn bade und auf dem schild was von verseuchtem Wasser steht :q:q:q


----------



## hotte50 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Khaane schrieb:


> Mehrere Schilder aufstellen, mit dem kleinen Hinweis das Schwarzangler strafrechtlich verfolgt werden etc.



Bist Du sicher, dass sich ein Schwarzangler von Schildern beeindrucken lässt..?

Das ich nicht lache. Die Schwarzangler sind sich durchaus bewußt, das ihr tun verboten ist und zur Bestrafung führen kann.

Strafandrohung hat noch nie eine Strafbare Handlung verhindert, sonst wären unsere Gefängnisse leer.

Das einzige was hier wirklich hilft, ist Kontrolle. Dadurch wird das Risiko, erwischt zu werden, um einiges größer.

Ist der erste Schwarzangler erwischt und hat die Folgen zu spüren bekommen, spricht sich das rum und bald ist Ruhe. Mögliche Schwarzangler kommen nämlich meist aus dem direkten Umkreis.

Immer wieder Regelmäßig zu Unregelmäßigen Zeiten kontrollieren und das auch im Dorf und Umgebung kundtun. Das allein könnte Schwarzanglern sauer aufstoßen.


----------



## Gohannes (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

ich glaub da hast du recht das solche Schilder wie "anglen verboten" oder "Schwarzangler werden angezeigt" nichts bringen. Falls du recht hast das die Leute von der Umgebung kommen werden auch solche Schilder wie "verseuchtes Wasser" oder "Fische zum experimentieren" etc nichts bringen weil wir ja doch täglich dort sind nach dem rechten schauen und zum schluss noch ein paar forellen fangen, die wir wieder zurücksetzen.

Hab gestern scho meinen bruder und meine Eltern drauf angesporchen dass sie spät abends bzw. nachts nochmal vorbei fahren sollen wenn sie sowieso schon mit dem auto unterwegs sind.

Kann ich was machen wenn bei einer Kontrolle der Schwarzfischer flüchtet und ich habe das Kennzeichen? 

Anzeige? Weil ich habe ja keine direkten Beweise...

Wenn man weiß dass er dort sitzt kann man von zwei seiten mit einem auto hinfahren und er hat keine chance mehr zu flüchten weil er auf einem Weg parken muss. Er kann dann auch nicht drann vorbei fahren. 

Außer er fährt immer durch das Dorf was ich aber kaum glaube.


----------



## Honeyball (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Leuchtend gelbe Schilder mit dem Aufdruck

ACHTUNG !
Experimentiergewässer des 
Instituts für Genforschung.
Baden auf eigene Gefahr.


:q


----------



## Gohannes (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Der wird sich aber auch einen ablachen wenn er mich sieht wie ich angel und bade drinn.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Fahe öfters/ in unregelmäßigen Abständen mal hin und kontrolliere selber. Dann installier den Selbstschussapparat, denn den höhrt man hunderte Meter weit. 
Da fällt mir gerade ein, es gibt solche Sirenen, die enorm laut heulen, bis man sie wieder abstellt, die würden dann noch länger anhaltend mehr Krach machen! Aber die brauchen meinst Strom. Da ist die Methode mit dem Schussapparat besser, denn die braucht keinen Strom, sondern nur ne Angelschnur.
Schilder bringen glaube ich jetzt auch wirklich keine Abrschreckwirkung. Aber irgendwo würde ich eines aufstellen, damit es gegennzeichnet ist, dass es Privatgewässer ist und angeln strikt verboten ist. Weil falls es doch mal zu einen Verfahren kommen sollte, dann kann der "Täter" auf keinen Fall sagen, es war kein Schild da und er wusste von nichts. Mit dem Schild ist ganz klar, dass er gegen das Wissen dort nicht angeln zu dürfen (Schild), seine Rute in den Weiher gehalten hat.


----------



## Gohannes (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

@Adl3r4ug3

Hast du mit dem Schussapparat schon mal handiert?

Aber so wie du´s grad beschrieben hast werd ich´s auch machen. So ewig teuer ist es ja jetzt auch net.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Gohannes schrieb:


> @Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Hast du mit dem Schussapparat schon mal handiert?
> 
> Aber so wie du´s grad beschrieben hast werd ich´s auch machen. So ewig teuer ist es ja jetzt auch net.



Hey,

also persönlich habe ich dieses Teil noch nicht in Gebrauch gehabt.


----------



## Parasol (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo,



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Fahe öfters/ in unregelmäßigen Abständen mal hin und kontrolliere selber. Dann installier den Selbstschussapparat, denn den höhrt man hunderte Meter weit.
> Da fällt mir gerade ein, es gibt solche Sirenen, die enorm laut heulen, bis man sie wieder abstellt, die würden dann noch länger anhaltend mehr Krach machen! Aber die brauchen meinst Strom. Da ist die Methode mit dem Schussapparat besser, denn die braucht keinen Strom, sondern nur ne Angelschnur.............................



ich denke, weder Schußapparat noch Sirene sind eine praktikable Lösung. Beides bedarf einer Genehmigung, die für diesen Zweck wahrscheinlich nicht erteilt wird.

Der zuständige Revierinhaber wird sich wahrscheinlich auch quer stellen, wenn in seinem Revier (Selbst-)Schüsse fallen. Kenne das von den Weinbergen, in denen die Stare vertrieben werden sollen.


----------



## Gohannes (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Ich denke das kann ich mit ihm abklären, er ist auch daran interessiert das da keine Schwarzanlger am werk sind. Er schaut nämlich auch reglämäßig nach dem rechten...

Genehmigung? Ich denk nicht dass das so streng genommen wird...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Gohannes schrieb:


> Genehmigung?



Wusste gar nicht, dass man für sowas eine braucht. Ja von den Weinbergen kenne ich das auch. Aber die reagieren meist nicht auf Bewegung sondern geben alle 10 Minuten oder alle 30 Minuten mal einen Schuss ab.


----------



## Boendall (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo Gohannes,

Würde für die Rechtslage mal ein Schild aufstellen "Privatgrundstück betreten verboten!" Meiner Meinung nach reicht eines, da die netten Jungs in Uniform (bei uns auch Kapperlständer genannt ) die Ausrede mit "Schild hö? hab ich nicht gesehen..." auch nicht gelten lassen => Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.

Ein Zaun wäre schon eine feine Geschichte.

Ansonsten eine Kamera mit Bewegungsauslöser (Wir haben ein extra Empfangsteil.)

Die Nachbarn fragen ist meist so eine Sache, da wahrscheilich genau einer/mehrere von denen dir den Weiher ausräumen werden wollen.

Ich würde sagen: Bildbeweis, die Sache zur Anzeige bringen (fällt ja unter Wilderei und somit gibts saftige Strafen) und im Gleichen Zug den Schaden (Sachverständiger!) von ihm begleichen lassen und zwar den gesamten, auch wenn er behauptet nur 1 Fisch gestohlen zu haben.

Du kannst ihm zwar nicht beweisen, dass es mehr waren, er dir aber das Gegenteil auch nicht und dir als Geschädigtem wird sicher mehr Gehör geschenkt.|supergri

Das spricht sich herum und du hast dann sicher Ruhe.

In diesem Sinne Gratulation und viel Freude mit deinem Wasser. Hoffentlich hast du einige schöne Stunden dort.

Gruss Boendall


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hört sich an, als ob Boendall schon Erfahrung in solchen Sachen hat.
Schöner Beitrag!


----------



## Boendall (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hört sich an, als ob Boendall schon Erfahrung in solchen Sachen hat.
> Schöner Beitrag!



Danke Stefan,

Ja, mein Altvorderer hat mit 2 Kumpels selbst eine Kleine Teichanlage gepachtet.
Ich helf natürlich wo ich kann, da ich mich mit der Runde verstehe und auch sonst gerne am Teich bin (nicht nur zum Angeln)

Zum Thema: Wir haben dieselben Probleme trotz Zaun und "Betreten verboten" usw. auch sind wir regelmässig mehrmals am Tag dort.

Trotzdem wird fleißig schwarz gefischt#q, aber irgendwann ist einer fällig und der wird den anderen halt die Beute zahlen

Es wäre kein Problem, wenns ein paar Fische wären, aber ein ganzes Aufzuchtbecken ist eschon massiver Schwund, was ja auch finanziellen Schaden bedeutet, da erkundigt man sich halt zur Rechtslage.|supergri


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

hi, hab auch mehrere teiche, genau 6 und einen 2,5 hektar angelsee.mir ist so was noch  net passiert.da schwimmen 60000 tsd. forellen


----------



## Gohannes (15. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

mittlerweile frag ich mich ob überhaupt ein schild notwendig ist???

Du hast ja in deinem Garten auch kein Schild stehen "betreten verboten" und wenn du jemanden erwischt der dir deine Kanninchen klaut und ihn anzeigt, frägt ja wohl keiner ob da ein schild ist oder nicht!!!


----------



## WhiteWolf (16. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass sich ein Schwarzangler von Schildern beeindrucken lässt..?
> 
> Das ich nicht lache. Die Schwarzangler sind sich durchaus bewußt, das ihr tun verboten ist und zur Bestrafung führen kann.
> 
> ...



wow|good:


----------



## katasen (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Ne Kamera mit Selbstaulöser ist ne feine Sache! In Amerika haben wir damit immer das Wild fotographiert.

Ein Bild vom Schwarzangler aus deinem Dorf ist bestimmt auch was schönes 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl

Edit:
Die Dinger gibt es bestimmt auch in Deutschland zu kaufen.


----------



## Parasol (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo,



Boendall schrieb:


> .....................
> Ich würde sagen: Bildbeweis, die Sache zur Anzeige bringen (fällt ja unter Wilderei und somit gibts saftige Strafen)...................



ich denke, dass das keine Wilderei sondern Diebstahl ist.


----------



## Student (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



katasen schrieb:


> Die Dinger gibt es bestimmt auch in Deutschland zu kaufen.



Damit der Schwarzangler gleich noch eine Kamera mit klaut? Dein Wild in Amerika erschreckt vielleicht wegen dem Blitz und haut ab, aber ein Schwarzangler sieht den Blitz und haut mit der Kamera ab |supergri

Dann wohl eher in Verbindung mit dem "Selbstschussapparat" (Platzpatrone) von oben...wer nach dem Blitz der Kamera zu nahe kommt, hört gleich noch ein Knall obendrauf und haut dann vielleicht direkt ab...beim nächsten Mal kommt er dann eben maskiert zurück.


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ich denke, dass das keine Wilderei sondern Diebstahl ist.


 
In Deutschland vielleicht, in Österreich wird man als Schwarzangler automatisch auch wegen Wilderei angezeigt. Das betrifft den Geschädigten nicht, vielmehr geht es da um die Geschichte wegen Landesabgaben usw. also läuft die Sache zwischen Staat und dem Schwarzangler.

http://www.jusline.at/137_Eingriff_in_fremdes_Jagd-_oder_Fischereirecht_StGB.html#

http://www.jusline.at/index.php?cpid=ba688068a8c8a95352ed951ddb88783e&lawid=11&paid=138&mvpa=150

Gefunden hier:
http://www.st-hubertus.at/index.php...dPTAmaW5saW5lPTEmbnBmX3NldF9wb3NbaGl0c109MQ==

Die Diebstahlanzeige kommt zivilgerichtlich, da man als Geschädigter ja Schadensersatz einklagen kann


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Student schrieb:


> Damit der Schwarzangler gleich noch eine Kamera mit klaut? Dein Wild in Amerika erschreckt vielleicht wegen dem Blitz und haut ab, aber ein Schwarzangler sieht den Blitz und haut mit der Kamera ab |supergri
> 
> Dann wohl eher in Verbindung mit dem "Selbstschussapparat" (Platzpatrone) von oben...wer nach dem Blitz der Kamera zu nahe kommt, hört gleich noch ein Knall obendrauf und haut dann vielleicht direkt ab...beim nächsten Mal kommt er dann eben maskiert zurück.


 
Darum nimmt man ja Geräte mit Infrarot Blitz und tarnt diese. Immerhin ist man naturverbunden und will ja den armen Vögeln Brutkasten zu verfügung stellen 

EDIT: Die Speicherkarte ist ja am Empfänger und nicht in der Kamera, da hat der Kollege gleich mit einem weiteren Diebstahl Spass:vik:


----------



## Parasol (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo Boendall,



Boendall schrieb:


> In Deutschland vielleicht, in Österreich wird man als Schwarzangler automatisch auch wegen Wilderei angezeigt. Das betrifft den Geschädigten nicht, vielmehr geht es da um die Geschichte wegen Landesabgaben usw. also läuft die Sache zwischen Staat und dem Schwarzangler.



das ist in Deutschland nicht anders als in Östereich. Es ist zu unterscheiden, ob es sich um herrenloses Wild oder Fisch handelt (Jagd u. Fischreirecht); dann Wilderei, oder um Wild oder Fisch im Besitz eines Eigentümers oder Pächter (Wildgatter, Weiher oder See); dann Diebstahl.

Die eingestellten Links betreffen alle Jagdwilderei auf herrenloses Wild.


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo Parasol



> *Wer unter Verletzung fremden Jagd- oder Fischereirechts dem Wild nachstellt.....*




Als Pächter habe ich das Fischereirecht (ich darf ja auch anderen Personen das Fischereirecht zusprechen,sprich angeln lassen), wenn jemand bei mir schwarzfischt, verletzt er fremdes Jagd oder Fischereirecht und wildert damit.

|kopfkrat
Ich wüsste zudem kein Gewässer, wo nicht irgendwer das Fischereirecht (und sei es die ansässige Gemeinde) hat, also gibt es kaum herrenlose Fische.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Auch das hatten wir kürzlich ausgiebig in einem anderen Thread diskutiert. Und ich hab dabei gelernt.

Fische in einem geschlossenen Gewässer gehören dem Besitzer bzw. dem Fischereiberechtigten. Dieser hat die Fische in Besitz und in so fern liegt Diebstahl vor.

Fische in nicht geschlossenen Gewässern gehören niemandem, da sich ein Besitz nicht zuordnen lässt. Die Fische sind herrenlos. Herrenlose Sachen kann man nicht stehlen, also kein Diebstahl. Allerdings begeht man, sofern man nicht fischereiausübungsberechtigt ist, Fischwilderei.


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Okay, verstehe (glaub ich halt)

Also wer in offenen Gewässern schwarzfischt, beghet keinen Fischdiebstahl, aber Fischwilderei.

Wenn jetzt in geschlossenen Gewässern schwarzgefischt wird, besteht doch neben dem Fischdiebstahl auch Wilderei oder?

Hast du vielleicht den Link zum Thread?
Hab mit der Sufu nix gefunden...:v


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Boendall schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt in geschlossenen Gewässern schwarzgefischt wird, besteht doch neben dem Fischdiebstahl auch Wilderei oder?


 
Nein, in geschlossenen Gewässern ist es Diebstahl, keine Wilderei. Es mag Grenzfälle geben, wenn z.B. ein See von mehreren Berufsfischern mit jeweils eigenen Revieren befischt wird. Geschlossenes Gewässer, aber keine eindeutige Besitzzuweisung der Fische, da die ja hin- und herschwimmen. Das kann dann ggfs. als Wilderei ausgelegt werden und nicht als Diebstahl. 

Nochmal:

Diebstahl = Die Fische lassen sich eindeutig einem Besitzer zuordnen und sind somit nicht herrenlos

Wilderei = Die Fische lassen sich keinem Besitzer eindeutig zuordnen und sind somit herrenlos. 

Beides zusammen geht nicht.

Hier der Link http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151828

Da war ich auch noch ein wenig auf dem Holzweg, bin aber eines besseren belehrt worden.


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Danke dir#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Würde mich freuen, wenn du uns Bericht erstatten könntest, mit welchen Schutzmaßnamen du dein Territorium nun "gesichert" hast.


----------



## katasen (18. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Student schrieb:


> Damit der Schwarzangler gleich noch eine Kamera mit klaut? Dein Wild in Amerika erschreckt vielleicht wegen dem Blitz und haut ab, aber ein Schwarzangler sieht den Blitz und haut mit der Kamera ab |supergri




Die Dinger blitzen nicht - infrarot |uhoh:


----------



## Boendall (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn du uns Bericht erstatten könntest, mit welchen Schutzmaßnamen du dein Territorium nun "gesichert" hast.


 
Wie gesagt: Kamera mit Infrarot, über Wlan mit einer Empfangsbox verbunden und die Kamera in einem Brutkasten reinmontiert. Speicherkarte sitzt in der Empfangsbox, über diese Box wird auch der Bereich, die Empfindlichkeit, Bildfolge eingestellt.

Kleiner Tipp: Die Elektronik ist Temperaturempfindlich, wir müssten das Empfangsteil nachträglich mit Styropor umhausen, damit die Speicherkarte nicht permanent voll ist, wegen der Fehlauslösungen.


EDIT: Sollte sich Erfolg einstellen, halte ich euch am laufenden.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

@Boendall: Ok, danke Dir für die kurze Erklärung. Das ist warscheinlich die beste Lösung, um Erfolge zu erziehlen. Wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde macht deine Kamera? Um mit welcher Auflösung filmt sie?


----------



## Boendall (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Filmen lassen wir sie nicht, da sonst die Karte gleich voll wäre (Enten gehen herum, Äste/Blätter fallen von den Bäumen, Vögel die vorbeifliegen, dass bringt zwar manchmal schöne Bilder, aber keins wo man den Schwarzangler oben hat )

Bildfolge ist momentan auf 4 Bilder eingestellt, d.h. wenn durch eine Bewegung ausgelöst wird, macht die Kammera 4 Bilder (1 je Sekunde) und wartet wieder auf die nächste Bewegung. Mit einer 2 Gigabyte Speicherkarte kommen wir so zwischen 3 und 5 Tage durch.

Auflösung ist 640 x 480 für die Fotos.

Ob es wirklich die beste Lösung ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da wir bisher keinen Erfolg damit erzielt haben.

Ein weiterer Nachteil: Um brauchbare Bilder zu bekommen, hat man nur einen sehr kleinen Bereich den man überwachen kann.

Wir haben die Stelle genommen, an der wir eben schon öfter Angelmaterial gefunden haben (Wurmdosen, Vorfächer...).

Da wir nur eine Handvoll Leute sind die dort Fischen kennen wir ja auch die Ausrüstung des anderen, und ein paar Schwimmer die abgerissen waren sind definitiv nicht von uns.

Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass irgendwer mit dem Netz arbeitet (wie gesagt im Aufzuchtbecken war enormer Schwund) und ein paar Andere "traditionell" Schwarzfischen.


----------



## HerrHamster (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Also ich habe von sowas nun wirklich keinen Plan, aber ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben! 
Ich würde mir in deiner Stelle zwei solche Trail Cams kaufen, eine auf dem Parkplatz und eine auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz anbringen, so hast du im besten Fall ein Bild vom Kennzeichen und ein Bild vom Angler! Und somit zwei Beweise mit dennen du zur Polizei gehen kannst!


----------



## Boendall (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Also ich habe von sowas nun wirklich keinen Plan, aber ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!
> Ich würde mir in deiner Stelle zwei solche Trail Cams kaufen, eine auf dem Parkplatz und eine auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz anbringen, so hast du im besten Fall ein Bild vom Kennzeichen und ein Bild vom Angler! Und somit zwei Beweise mit dennen du zur Polizei gehen kannst!


 
Wäre sicher ne Top Angelegenheit, die Frage ist halt "Wie viel will man investieren".

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass diejenigen welchen vor der Teichanlage den Parkplatz nutzen, da daneben ein Haus mit ein paar Mietparteien ist und die Mieter Parkplatznot haben. Da kann schonmal ne Besitzstörungsklage reinrauschen, wenn man dort parkt (oder zumindest die Drohung damit).


----------



## BlankyB (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Wenn du wirklich feststellen solltest dass dort schwarz geangelt wird würd ich auf jeden Fall zur Polizei gehen und eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt machen.

Die werden sicher ein paar mal dorthin fahren und nachts nach dem rechten sehen, und wenn du dann öfters zur Polizei gehst und erneut Anzeigen machst werden die mit sicherheit noch öfters hinfahren bis sie jemanden erwischen.

Viel Geld für Kameras oder ähnliches würde ich erst investieren wenn richtig Schaden durch die Schwarzangler entsteht.

Also viel Erfolg und nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen, vielleicht wird ja überhaupt nicht schwarzgeangelt.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Boendall (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich feststellen solltest dass dort schwarz geangelt wird würd ich auf jeden Fall zur Polizei gehen und eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt machen.
> 
> Die werden sicher ein paar mal dorthin fahren und nachts nach dem rechten sehen, und wenn du dann öfters zur Polizei gehst und erneut Anzeigen machst werden die mit sicherheit noch öfters hinfahren bis sie jemanden erwischen.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, eine Sporttasche mit Ruten und Zeug, die keinem gehört unter dem Boot versteckt anfinden deutet schon sehr auf Schwarzangler hin.

Polizei kommt ab und an mal nen Sprung vorbei, aber erwischt wurde noch keiner.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Boendall schrieb:


> Naja, eine *Sporttasche mit Ruten und Zeug*, die keinem gehört unter dem Boot versteckt anfinden* deutet schon sehr auf Schwarzangler hin*.
> 
> Polizei kommt ab und an mal nen Sprung vorbei, aber erwischt wurde noch keiner.



Dann hast du ja schon mal die Fingerabdrücke von den Typen. Die Polizei wird sicher nich wegen so ein paar (das soll das Ganze nicht runter reden) Schwarzanglern die Fingerabdrücke von der Tasche speichern, aber Du hast die Fingerabdrücke und das zählt. :vik:


----------



## Molke-Drink (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Schilder aufstellen wo Betreten verboten drauf steht,oder Jagdgelände,vorsicht fallen.Und dann wirklich ein paar Fallen aufstellen,dann haben die Leute halt pech gehabt wenn sie reintreten....


----------



## Boendall (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja schon mal die Fingerabdrücke von den Typen. Die Polizei wird sicher nich wegen so ein paar (das soll das Ganze nicht runter reden) Schwarzanglern die Fingerabdrücke von der Tasche speichern, aber Du hast die Fingerabdrücke und das zählt. :vik:


 
Verstehe schon wie du das mit der Polizei meinst, aber das mit den Fingerabdrücken ist mir noch nicht eingefallen. DANKE #6#6


----------



## goeddoek (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Schilder aufstellen wo Betreten verboten drauf steht,oder Jagdgelände,vorsicht fallen.Und dann wirklich ein paar Fallen aufstellen,dann haben die Leute halt pech gehabt wenn sie reintreten....




Das mit dem Fallenstellen würde ich auf jeden Fall lassen - geht sehr schnell nach hinten los.

Die Sache mit der Camera find ich gut. Gibts auch in Deutschland. Hab ich vor 'ner Zeit in 'nem Internetshop gesehen. Adresse hab ich im Moment nicht. Profi Idee oder Idee pro, oder so |kopfkrat

Mal googlen :m


----------



## birdi (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo zusammen,

über Google habe ich diesen Thread gefunden und mich gleich angemeldet weil ich auch mit solchen Problemen kämpfe. Meine zwei Teiche (Grundstück ca. 1.6 Hektar, etwa 1/2 davon Wasserfläche) liegen im Außenbereich, eine Einzäunung ist nicht erlaubt / möglich. Immer wieder finde ich Hinterlassenschaften von Schwarzanglern (besonders ärgerlich: Angelschnur in der Motorsense). Einmal habe ich einen Jugendlichen auf frischer Tat überrascht und zur Anzeige gebracht. Das Verfahren ist sang- und klanglos eingestellt worden. #c Es sind aber nicht nur die Schwarzangler, es ist immer was anderes. Einmal hat im Winter ein Landwirt seinen Gülle in den Weiher entsorgt #q (ich daraufhin meine Fische), einmal hat mir ein netter Mensch den Mönch aufgebrochen und die Staubretter gezogen :v, einmal fand ich beim Abfischen drei große Waller -die ich nie eingesetzt hatte (meinen S0 Besatz natürlich nicht mehr). Und öfters komme ich mit größeren Müllmengen  von der Fütterung zurück. An eine irgendwie geartete Überwachung denke ich seit im letztem Jahr ein Gauner mittels Motorsäge (!) in der Nacht meine Fischerhütte aufgesägt (den Bereich um den Türgriff großflächig rausgesägt) und ausgeräumt hat :r. Der Vorbesitzer hat mir erzählt, dass er "Betreten verboten"-Schilder aufgestellt und nach kurzer Zeit vermisst hat (hat er dann beim Abfischen im Teich wiedergefunden). Da ich 25 km entfernt wohne kann ich nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen kontrollieren, was auch nicht viel hilft denn über die einzige Zufahrt sieht man mich weit vorher, kann aber schnell in den angrenzenden Wald flüchten. Die nächstgelegene Ortschaft ist 2km entfernt. 

Seit einigen Wochen habe ich eine Wildkamera (Fotofalle bei ebay erworben) mit Infrarotblitz in einem selbstgebastelten Starenkasten getarnt aufgehängt :vik:. Schön, jetzt sehe ich ansatzweise was da alles los ist, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass da so viele Leute durchgehen, durchradeln und besonders ihre Hunde ins Wasser lassen. #d

Und jetzt suche ich nach Möglichkeiten / Ideen dem buten Treiben Einhalt zu gebieten.

Gruß
birdi

PS: Ein Bekannter gab mir angesichts der Bilder scherzhaft den Tip, das Beste draus zu machen und eine Würstelbude aufzustellen...


----------



## Boendall (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo Birdi#h,

hast du deine Teiche gepachtet oder gekauft?

Ich denke eben nach, warum ein Zaun nicht erlaubt ist.
Nicht möglich kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, vielleicht meinst du "nur mit enormen finanziellen Aufwand" möglich.

Glaube nicht ganz, dass du KEINE Möglichkeit, deinen Grund vor unerlaubten betreten zu schützen.

Wie ist die Rechtslage in Deutschland von wegen "Besitzstörung"?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du über die Zeit auf den Fotos die "Stosszeiten" rausfindest.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre Schutz durch Abschreckung, sprich jeden den du erwischt und der nichts dor verloren hat, eine Anzeige wegen Besitzstörung (vorausgesetzt deutsches Recht gibt dir gute Chancen auf Erfolg) aufzubrummen. Das spricht sich schnell herum und du wirst etwas mehr Ruhe haben.

Wieso ging das Verfahren sang und klanglos unter?

EDIT: Besteht bei euch auch Leinenpflicht (wäre wieder was zum Anzeigen)

Bitte den Post nicht falsch verstehen, bin der letzte der wegen jedem Furz zur Polizei rennt, doch in manchen Situationen scheint mir dass es leider nicht anders geht. Möchte auch keinen Freizeitbetrieb an unseren Teichen haben.

grüsse Boe


----------



## birdi (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo,



> hast du deine Teiche gepachtet oder gekauft?



vor 12 Jahren gekauft,  dann genehmigte Fischerhütte gebaut.



> Ich denke eben nach, warum ein Zaun nicht erlaubt ist.
> Nicht möglich kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, vielleicht meinst du "nur mit enormen finanziellen Aufwand" möglich.



leider doch#d. Nach Artikel 63 der Bayerischen Bauordung darf ich im Außenbereich nur mit Genehmigung "Einfrieden" (weil keine der Ausnahmen greift) - und die Genehmigung bekomme ich nicht. "Durch einen Zaunbau wird der in der bayerischen Verfassung garantierte freie Zugang in die Natur beeinträchtigt, das Landschaftsbild verunstaltet und der Wechsel von wildlebenden Tieren in und aus dem Zaun unmöglich." Denoch habe ich eine (Schlehen- und Weißdorn) Hecke außen rum gepflanzt, die kanalisiert schon etwas hält aber nicht wirklich Leute fern.

Besitzstörung gibt es imho in Deutschland nicht als Straftatbestand. Im Gegenteil, der Zungang zu Wald, Flur und See ist laut Verfassung frei. Ich muss genaugenommen auch dulden, wenn jemand Liegestühle und Grill aufbaut #c. Lediglich bei Lagerfeuern oder Zelten hört es auf.

Leinenpflicht für Hunde? Ja, soweit mir bekannt von der Gemeindesatzung abhängig; typischerweise aber zwingend nur im Wald oder allgemein für bestimmte Hunde. 



> Wieso ging das Verfahren sang und klanglos unter?


Weil es ein Jugendlicher war - und der Richter den Fall als Jungenstreich wertete. Bis heute hat der junge Mann nicht mal "Entschuldigung" gesagt. Seine Mutter schaut mich immer noch an, als ob ich der Gauner wäre - aber egal. 

Der Hütteneinbrecher ist übrignes zufällig erwischt worden, er hatte über 30 mal (vorwiegend bei Fischerhütten) zugeschlagen. 

Gruß
birdi


----------



## zokky (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

birdi

Kann es sein das der Vorbesitzer Streit mit ein paar Leuten hatte? Was da abgeht ist schon ziemlich heftig.


----------



## birdi (23. April 2009)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Hallo,



> Kann es sein das der Vorbesitzer Streit mit ein paar Leuten hatte?



ja, mit einem Nachbarn war er vor Gericht. Mit dem (und den anderen Anliegern) habe ich aber überhaupt keine Probleme (im Gegenteil), daran kann es nicht liegen. 

Lediglich mit einem Unterlieger (ca. 1.2 km entfernt an meinem abgehenden Wasser) hatte ich mal Ärger weil er mich für ein Forellensterben in seinem (nicht genehmigten 6*10 Meter Gartenteich) verantwortlich machen wollte. Angeblich hatte mein ablaufendes Wasser zu wenig Sauerstoff und deswegen hätten seine 500 Forellen (ja, 500 in 6*10m Pfütze!) Rückenschwimmer gemacht. Eine, durch den Teichwirtschaftlichen Beispielbetrieb Wöllershof durchgeführte Wasseranlyse zeigte jedoch, dass es ganz sicher nicht an meinem Wasser lag. Aber das alles ist auch schon etwas her und den Typ habe ich nicht mehr gesehen. 

Gruß
birdi


----------



## maxln (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Wildkamera 
diese werden normal dazu genutzt Wild zu fotographieren und machen sowia am Tag als auch in der Nacht scharfe Bilder auf Bewegungen.
Die beste Lösung da du die kleinen Schwarzangler gleich zum Arbeitsdienst einladen kannst mit den Bildern


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



maxln schrieb:


> Wildkamera
> diese werden normal dazu genutzt Wild zu fotographieren und machen sowia am Tag als auch in der Nacht scharfe Bilder auf Bewegungen.
> Die beste Lösung da du die kleinen Schwarzangler gleich zum Arbeitsdienst einladen kannst mit den Bildern


 
Da wäre ich ganz vorsichtig:
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/aufmacher/Jagd-Jaeger-Wald-Datenschutz;art27856,4760430


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Na gut, das passt nicht so ganz aber selbst auf dem eigenen Grundstück musst Du sicherstellen, dass da kein anderes Grundsück mit überwacht wird und wahrscheinlich musst Du auf die Video-/Fotoaufzeichnung hinweisen


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*



Gohannes schrieb:


> Einer vom Dorf schaut sich schon regelmäßig seit Jahren an dem Weiher herum... Der Weiher ist von mir aus auch nur 3km entfernt. Wir sind zu dritt die den Weiher pachten und untern tag kommt min. 1-2 mal jemand zum weiher. Nacht werden wir uns warscheinlich dann mal abwechseld auf die Jagd machen.



die Frage haste dir doch jetzt selber beantwortet |kopfkrat Etwas besseres kannste nicht machen. Zaun oder Kameras ist doch Quatsch... viel zu teuer und umständlich. 

Ich würde das Thema Schwarzangeln in deinem Fall auch nicht überbewerten. Offensichtlich hat es nicht so gravierende Auswirkungen bzw. kommt wohl eher seltener vor. Kippste halt im Jahr ein paar Kilo mehr rein. Außerdem ist so ein Schwund im Geschäftsleben völlig normal... es wird geklaut, Pakete kommen nicht an, die Chinesen haben bei der letzten Lieferung viel Ausschuss geliefert, usw. |supergri


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Habt ihr mal einen Blick auf das Datum des Freds geworfen?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Frag ich mi9ch auch, nach 5 Jahren dürfte das Thema durch sein. Frag mich immer wieder warum solche Boardleichen ausgegraben werden, denn auch der TE war vor 4Jahren das letzte Mal anwesend.


----------



## vermesser (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schutz vor Schwarzangler an Forellenweiher*

Konstruktiver Vorschlag: Als äußersten Verteidigungsring noch außerhalb des Zaunes kannst du damit arbeiten: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tellereisen, zweite Verteidigungslinie würde ich hiermit knapp hinterm Zaun legen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M18_Claymore. 

Die hier kannst du frei im Gelände um den Teich verteilen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M16_(Mine) , kombiniert mit denen hier in den Bäumen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstschussanlage .

Falls ihr die Schwarzangler aus sicherer Distanz identifiziert, kann der Fangschuss hiermit gesetzt werden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davy_Crockett_(Kernwaffe) .

Was sich danach noch rührt, hat sich die Forellen redlich verdient     .

Möge der Thread in Frieden ruhen.


----------

